
Slo Mo Guys created a great video of the Apple Watch water-ejection system - imheretolearn
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/19/apple-watch-water-ejection-system/
======
_bxg1
Every once in a while something like this comes up that reminds me how
incredible Apple can be at engineering, and how much attention they can give
to the details, when they really try. It's so strange to contrast this with,
say, the egregious regressions that so commonly happen in their OSes.

~~~
praiseDang
Credit goes to the Engineers, not the company.

Engineers are told what to do, they execute.

Regressions in the OS is something you can blame the company for. Management
decisions are not done by Engineers, they are executed by Engineers.

~~~
saagarjha
I’m not really sure where you’re drawing a distinction here.

~~~
_bxg1
There's a trope that management always prioritizes new features over
mitigating tech debt. I'm sure that happens on some teams, but without inside
information it's a bit of a leap to assume that's what's responsible for this
specific set of problems at this specific company.

------
chris_engel
I wonder why my Samsung Gear S3 has nothing like this. Its water proof and has
speakers as well but there is no "you cant use your watch because its wet".
Until now, I didnt even think about this might be an issue. The watch just...
works. No matter if wet or not.

~~~
wackget
Must be a similar reason to why you can't use an iPhone/iPad/Macbook for about
10 minutes after the battery runs out. When you plug it in to power, it will
refuse to boot until the battery is at least slightly charged. This is unlike,
say, an Android or Windows machine which will allow you to use it immediately
as soon as you plug it in.

I think Apple just simply does not care about user convenience.

~~~
crtasm
The two android phones and one tablet I've had all do that.

------
joezydeco
This also works with AirPods, there are YouTube videos that will play the
frequency sweeps for you.

~~~
saagarjha
AirPods are not really intended to get wet like Apple Watch is.

~~~
somehnguy
True, but I ran my right bud through the washer & dryer. Still working perfect
a year and a half later. Pretty impressed.

------
needle0
I wonder if the audio are actual slowed-down recordings or re-creations? They
sounded awfully sloshy for how little amounts of water there are.

~~~
mds
All of the slow mo sounds are recreations. In fact I’m pretty sure they use
that same sloshy sound clip in about half their videos.

------
thenoblesunfish
I'm the most impressed that he didn't horrible injure himself with that jump
into the bathtub.

------
chrismorgan
I can’t quite cope with the missing w from “The Slow Mo Guys”.

~~~
esperent
But you don't mind the missing "tion"?

~~~
philtar
They are literally called "The Slow Mo Guys" and not "The Slo Mo Guys"

Post title and 9to5mac article has their name wrong.

